# Nor. Cal. IASCA Judge training



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

If I can get enough interest I will be doing an IASCA judge training April 11th and 12th in Santa Rosa. I need to get judges up there before I can have a good amount of shows.

If any of you are interested in attending a judge training in Santa Rosa please email me at [email protected].

The training is $100 for both days. It includes a full year of membership in IASCA (which is normally $60). Even if you just want to compete the judge training is a great way to get a full understanding of the IASCA rules. When you consider that you get the membership it boils down to $40 for 2 days of SQ instruction.

Schedule is:

April 11th 9am-5pm 
-IASCA philosophy
-IASCA classes and rules
-SQ definitions
-Listening
-Judging etiquette

April 12th 9am- 1pm
-Using an RTA
-IASCA judge test
-Practice judging cars

I need to get 10 people to commit to go before I can officially schedule the event to cover the costs of the trainer's flight, accomodations, and training fee as well as course materials.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy cannoli if I'm around then I'll be signing up for sure. :thumbsup:


----------

